# Eureka Grinders - Price Reduction



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Price Reduction on the following models:

Eureka Mignon

Eureka Drogheria Deli Grinder

Eureka Zenith Club

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/Eurieka

Few units left in stock


----------

